# Wow



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i guess fortson is an over the hill 27-28 year old...he has really stunk up the joint and slowed the Mavs down.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> i guess fortson is an over the hill 27-28 year old...he has really stunk up the joint and slowed the Mavs down.


He hardly even played last night. So what exactly are you
refering to?


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Wow*



> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> He hardly even played last night. So what exactly are you
> refering to?


HA HA, he's refering to any cheap shot he can take at the Mavs, just like every other bitter western conferance fan now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Tom is a Nets fan. I don't think he is bitter. If you guys look here. He was saying how good Welsch was when you traded for him.

-Petey


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i really don't care what they think


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> i really don't care what they think


You the man, Tom!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> i really don't care what they think


Sure you do. I know you want to win us over and make us think your "cool" :grinning:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm a hall of famer! I need to prove nothing!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> I'm a hall of famer! I need to prove nothing!


Suuure... your getting close to being "over the hill" so your having a constant struggle with being cool or trading the air force ones for a pair of slippers. So acceptance by college kids means something 

Anyways.... Forston, over the hill or not, is named as the starter for tomarrow night against the Lakers.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

I guess all over the hill guys can average 12 boards a game when starting? He had 11.2 the last year that he was starting... For some reason Musselman didn't like him, so last year he got as near no PT as it gets.

This is also only his 7th year in the NBA (just like Duncan)... He may have not even reached his prime...


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Suuure... your getting close to being "over the hill" so your having a constant struggle with being cool or trading the air force ones for a pair of slippers. So acceptance by college kids means something
> ...


Close...i was over the hill a long time ago. The college kids have a fatherly admiration of me....I'm the COOL DAD!


----------

